# opening times of pharmacies in Limerick???



## paddyjnr (7 Jun 2009)

Anybody know where or how I could find a simple list of pharmacies in the Limerick area with their opening times?? I'm in agony here with tooth ache and want to travel into the city. I've tried all forms of searches but nothing seems to show up, only bloody phone numbers..Aaaarrrrgggghhhhhh


----------



## ophelia (7 Jun 2009)

I'm not familiar with Limerick, but if I was in that much pain I would call my dentist after nine and maybe he can advise. Hold on, just found something 

http://www.osullivanspharmacy.com/pharmacy.htm
and this


- [broken link removed]*pharmacy*.com - 061 416572 - 1 review
B. *Charlotte Quay Pharmacy Ltd*

- [broken link removed] - 061 400722 - More
C. *Ryans Pharmacy*

- [broken link removed]*pharmacy*.com - 061 412023 - More
D. *Mc Kennas Pharmacy*

- maps.google.com - 061 417973 - More
E. *Ballinacurra Pharmacy Ltd*

- maps.google.com - 061 313300 - More
F. *Raheen Pharmacy Ltd*

- maps.google.com - 061 305141 - More
G. *Roberts Pharmacy & Optician Ltd*

- maps.google.com - 061 414414 - More
H. *Caherconlish Pharmacy*

- maps.google.com - 061 352988 - More
I. *Hogans Pharmacy (Limerick) Ltd*

- maps.google.com - 061 415195 - More
J. *"cassidy's Pharmacy"*

- maps.google.com - 061 304044 - More

Hope that helps.


----------



## Smashbox (7 Jun 2009)

Theres one on Sarsfield Street that opens late, unsure if 24 hour though


----------



## Mar123 (7 Jun 2009)

In Dunnes in Jetland, there is a pharmacy which is always open on a Sunday.


----------



## paddyjnr (7 Jun 2009)

Thanks folks.... guess I didn't try hard enough in my searches..  the pain is gone for a while....I found one and it opened at 10.00...


----------

